# Hcg not doubling every 48 hours in early pregnancy



## patiently

Hi ladies i was just wondering if anyone has had a slow rising hcg level and gone on to have a H&H 9months, i am just over 4 weeks pregnant and last monday my hcg level was 23, by friday it was 113 and by today (2 days later) it is only 121, My progesterone is at 50. I am really worried that i will miscarry and i am hoping some will be able to share their experiences so i can see what to expect. Your feedback will be much appreciated x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Well the fact that your are rising is still a good sign. The beginning of my pregnancy my levels started off scary low according to my doctor. So I took it easy and rested and drank plenty of water. Around 6 weeks my levels shot up like crazy. I have heard many stories of women who started off real low and then picked up quick. only one bad reading is not sufficient enough for an answer so I do hope that your doctor has ordered anothe test. Also, can you ask for an ultrasound to see if baby is placed in theright area and if he/she is ok? 

Sometimes when hcgs do not double or are very slow to rise- it can be an ectopic pregnancy. if you experience pain worse than normal cramps, bleeding- go see doctor. Also sorry if tmi but is you feel extreme pressure in your bottom, shoulder pain, or heavy bleeding go to emergency.
Ectopics are rare so try not to worry. Good luck and remember to rest and hydrate! X.


----------



## patiently

I have an u/s on the 14th so 9 days to go. I dont have another hcg scheduled either but i may go to the EPU on tuesday to see if my numbers have gone up...my gp recommended this anyway. I am going to rest and drink lots of fluids...Thank you for all your advice, i have mild twinges on both side and no other pain, the bleeding has stopped as i dont have any when i wipe. I am keeping everything crossed. Did you experience this with your current pregnancy or your previous one and was your hcg levels accompanied with any bleeding?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Yes my current I bled and had low hcg levels. Everything is good and measuring above dates. Are u in uk?


----------



## patiently

yes i am in the uk...you're in california right? thank you so much for sharing your experience it really gives me hope...i haven't had any bleeding or spotting since this afternoon so im going to drink plenty of fluids and try to relax...x x x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I am here to help hun if you need it! Or just to keep in touch! I am jealous- the u.k. Seems so awesome!! Do you mind menasking what part?


----------



## patiently

No i dont mind you asking, im in hertfordshire at the moment but i did grow up in london...It can be awesome but it just seems like in California there will be so much things to do...like beaches! I never go to the seaside in england...thats what we call it the sea side...i wish there were more activities to do on the few hot days we get over here...for me its all about work and ttc how far are you into your pregnancy?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

14 weeks. I had a loss in January after seeing a heartbeat which was horrendous. Then we decided to wait. Apparently my body had other plans and we got preg again on feb. So now I am 14 weeks. Pregnancy sure does go by so slowly lol. I wish that we all could fastforward and make sure everything goes as planned lol. Enough about me/ how about you? Any news? 
I know that the wait is the worst part. During this pregnancy the i went in at approx 4.6 weeks with cramps and the dr said I had ectopic and had to wait a day for surgery. The next day we went in and the fluid in my tube was gone and I has a thickened uterus but no sac or anything. Had to wait a week. Then at 5 weeks 5 days they saw an empty sac. Had to wait longer. A week later finally saw a heartbeat. Then I bled and they four a hemorrhage and low Lying placenta. The hemorrhage is now gone and placenta is hopefully moving up. I tell you I'm going crazy!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

*sorry for al typos. My phone autocorrects and it hates me


----------



## patiently

wow you got pregnant quickly...im so happy for you...im happy that your pg is going well and youor at 14 weeks..how i wish to be 14 weeks right now...tell me about it pregnancy goes so slowly...each week feels like a lifetime!! nothing has happened as yet...i have a little brown spotting at the moment but not enough to be seen on a pad...i have small twinges under my belly button and my breast tenderness comes and goes im trying to be positive but the 8 hcg increase in two days is really bothering me...i just want it to increase more by double even by tripple even by quadruple, im going to go to the epu and get some bloodwork tomorrow. Please keep your fingers crossed for me i really appreciate you taking the time to respond to my messages...you give me hope..do you remember what your hcg levels were? and how far you was when you took them...? Do you feel different this pregnancy? are you hoping for a girl or a boy? I hope the hemmorhage has gone and the placenta has moved up my fingers are crossed for you!! dont worry about the typing errors i have them too hehe x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hey hun x!
Sorry for the late response- been a busy day! I always have my fingers crossed for you hun, HCGs are so annoying arent they? But its hard to not want to get them tested- especially if there seems to be a "problem". I wouldnt stress off it too much. Lets see.. if I remember correctly.. around the 4th week closer to the fifth I was about 200. Then about 30 hours later (because I went to the ER) they only went up 74. The doctor was pretty sure I was going to miscarry because he said my numbers were low, and they were rising so slowly. Then they thought I had an ectopic because there was fluid in my tubes but that was ruled out. I finally got an appointment with midwife- which started earlier b/c of my previous miscarriage. The numbers over the next three days only doubled which was still low. Then around 7 weeks they shot up quickly! They were soon in the thousands and climbing. Around 9 weeks I was about 30 thousand!
Now that I am 14 weeks the level of HCG is decreasing. Around 8-11 weeks the placenta is starting to form which makes the hormone level peak at around 11 weeks and then start to decline- I didnt know that so I went mad from worry haha. 
This pregnancy does feel a little different though- I am only 14 weeks so I dont know the sex yet- I am hoping for a girl but either will be amazing :) It is hard to say if it is different from my miscarriage symptoms because with my first born I had no symptoms at all. The second pregnancy that ended in a miscarriage I had some stomach issues then they quickly faded, and I had lower back pain that was constant.. here is a little TMI but if you can handle it lol.. I first started spotting dark red blood. It was not brown blood but it was dark. It kept happening. I went to the doctors and they said- all is fine there is a Heart Beat but your levels are low. Just rest and relax- odds of miscarriage are low after seeing a heartbeat. I knew however in my heart that it wasnt right. So, I kept bleeding.. and the day I went to take a shower I just broke down. I went back to the hospital, I knew the baby had passed. The nurse was sure of it to and she gave me an IV with pain killers, and I think from being relaxed off the muscle relaxers/pain killers it finally allowed my cervix to open up and expel the baby. I had the miscarriage as soon as the technician started the ultrasound. It is still hard and breaks my heart- but live continues on and you can just hope and try again. Pregnancy is hard (i think women lie when they say everything is perfect and they arent worried! haha). 
One thing my midwife tells me is do just relax, I dont hold the reigns anymore. The baby and my body has completely taken over and I have nothing to do with it anymore except to eat/live healthy, and go to checkups.

Please keep in touch- I think about you alot!


----------



## patiently

your experiences really give me hope...i hope im just someone with slow rising hcg but all will develop fine and in february i will give birth to my baby...fingers crossed that you will have a little girl...i would like a boy but to be honest a little girl would make me extremely happy too...the thing im worried about is that i had brown spotting around that time i would've had my period but this week the spotting is random and i have no reason as to why it has happened...i couldnt really sleep last night just want to get the bloodwork done and get the results...its funny how maternal instinct kicks in almost immediately, i knew that i had lost the baby in february too....i broke down at work and was crying but couldnt understand why i felt so sure that i had a mc because i wasnt bleeding, then 5 hours later it came...You are really strong!! i cant begin to imagine how you felt after losing your little baby at 12 weeks, and your right we can only hope and try again...i noticed that your sons name is jayden, i think his name is so gowejuss...do you have any names yet? sorry to be so nosy but did you tell anyone you was pregnant this time around? i will keep in touch you really make me feel better and help me to stop stressing ;-)


----------



## patiently

Jus got back from the dr's and my bloodwork results are back and its not looking good...today my hcg was 157 on sunday it was 121, and friday before that was 113 but my progesterone levels have gone down and are now at 28 when they were at 50 last week...my dr told me its either an eptopic or i will have a mc and theres no way this pregnancy is viable...i cant even cry i just feel numb like this isnt happening to me...i just feel lost the thought of having to try all over again is just too much...i just want my baby!!! its not fair...!!!


----------



## sianyld

sorry hun i posted some advice the same time as u posted and dont think its appropraite now. really sorry hun for wat ur going thru :hugs: x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh hun :hugs: I know that you are going through it right now..I hate when bad things happen to good people. It really gets me when I see so many people take pregnancy for granted and those who really want babies have a hard time. I know that what your feeling right now is a sort of hopelessness but remember not all is lost.
I had my keels drop with my son and I rested, drank water, and waited and they went back up. Even now in second trimester they shot back up.

You seem like such a beautiful person and I hope we will remain friends as I've taken quite a liking to you :) take your time though Hun and *if* you do lose this one cry, scream, whatever you need to do and I'll always be here.


----------



## patiently

thank you so much for replying...it seems that you really understand how i feel...i know not all is lost yet do im trying to stay positive its just so hard...the worst thing is when people say that im still young...age has nothing to do with it...i want my baby now...im going to appreciate all the time i have with my little angel inside my tummy and try not to be so negative...if my progesterone levels were 50 still i would feel better but because theyre down to 28 its a tough pill to swallow...well anyway how are you...i hope youre doing well...are you showing yet if you dont mind me asking? i always imagine that by 3 months i would be showing...thank you again your responses are always encouraging x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Well this is my second so I am showing earlier. I look like a camel because all the water my body is retaining. Anyways I posted the same thing in another thread. I remember losing my baby at 22 and the nurses and doctors all said oh you're so young you have plenty of time to have a baby. I was awe struck. I remember asking a nurse "oh ok so since I am young it's ok for my baby to die??" she never came back to my room. I don't care how old you are losing a baby you want so bad is not ok nor easy. I just wish people were not so insensitive to it. I also hate when they told me that miscarriages are so common 1 in 4 end this way. I always thought ok so I am that lucky 1 huh? 

The good news is you can get pregnant. After a m/c your body can easily become pregnant again. Can I ask how many you have had? I know herein California if you have had three m/c they will investigate to see why. Sometimes it's a clotting disorder that's easily fixed. Ive tried adding you as a friend but it won't let me? Do you know why?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh and thank you for the compliment on the name. And I have told my family.. But after the mc I waited longer because I disdnt want the same thing to happen you know? Well anyways I think if it's a girl I like cadence or kayleigh. I don't know yet I just hope it all turns out ok for me too. I have a heartbeat check this morning so I'll keep you posted too!


----------



## patiently

i like cadence and kayleigh both are really cute. good luck with your heartbeat check. i am actually 23 soon to be 24 and this is the second time this has happened this year. its true that they dont test until it occurs three times...its such a shame how can they let this happen three times...i cant go through this again...its so stressful. already i was starting to think about baby names and how the labour will be...and how great my OH would be...i cant begin to think how im going to feel at work as 5 other women are expecting at work...my first edd was september so thats fast approaching and with me being pg i thought it would help ease the pain as i would have something to look forward to but now i have two edd that i have to struggle through, im so happy to have met you on here you really do help me more than you know...i have added you as a friend not sure if it worked hope it does...i wish u the best of luck in your pregnancy and your right after a mc you are more fertile it took us only three months x x x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Please keep in touch hun. I know you're going through a rough time and that's expected. I am the same age as you and I know how heartbreaking it is, especially when you want the pregnancy and the family's badly. It is so horrible to make a person wait three times as that seems so cruel! I know it's because miscarriages are so common but that still does not make it any easier. I remember waitin to get my follow up after my mc an saw all the pregnant mommies and thought why them?? Life can be so hard sometimes. I myself am experiencing cramps an waiting for heartbeat check as we speak.


----------



## patiently

how did your heartbeat check go? good i hope...im sure you will be fine...i feel very optimistic for you...unfortunately this morning i started bleeding not heavily and no cramping but im sure it will turn out this way....its so sad just three weeks ago i was the happiest woman ever when i saw two lines on the hpt...now i just feel in limbo...ive had rays of hope and happiness for three weeks an now im back to feeling empty and like a failure as a woman...my last pg was very short lived i found out i was pg then 6 days later i lost her/him....this pg has lasted longer but i really would a pregnancy that results in me leaving the hospital with our little baby....thank you for all of your support i wont lose touch...are you a nurse by the way? hope you have a great day x x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

It went well Hun and thank you. It's hard because I can sometimes feel the baby move then I cant for a day and it scares me. They keep saying oh it's way too early and I know it is but I just freak out anyways I'm going mad lol. I'm so sorry hun.. I know it's hard but your a good person and deserve a baby so it'll happen. I know a lady that had 5 miscarriages and the dr couldn't find a thing wring now ate has four kids. Sometimes it feels as though our bodies hate us though doesn't it? 

Do you have any medical conditions your aware of? High blood pressure, thyroid probs, anything? There still is a chance of having a sunchorionic hematoma which accounts for 20% of all first trimester bleeding. have you gone to emergency yet? Here is u.s. If you go in for bleeding they do an internal scan. Maybe it's a good idea? Are you going to jeep trying? How is your OH? And yes I am a nurse :)


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Haha autocorrect she didnt eat four kids she has four kids. My gosh my iPhone makes me look tremendously bad lol


----------



## patiently

lol dont worry i have the same problem with my phone...aww im so happy that everything turned out well for you!! thats so amazing!!!...try not to worry too much though i know its hard not to...when are you due? did you hear the baby's heartbeat? how i wish that i could hear my baby's heartbeat on a monitor...i've never even got to that stage...no i dont have high blood pressure or anything im aware of...i went to my dr's primarily because me and my OH were desperate to have a baby as he will join the millitary soon so we wanted a baby before he left for training...at the dr's they tested my hormone levels and done an ultrasound of my ovaries and said everything was fine..though it did take us 9months to conceive the first time...i thought maybe i had low progesterone levels but clearly that wasnt an issue as mine was at 50...i actually feel like i know the moment i lost both of my little angels...i had a strange heavy kind of feeling from my legs all the way to my stomach that lasted for a few minutes...this happened both times and immediately afterwards i started bleeding...

I actually had bleeding last night and this morning but theres no clots im not in any pain and i havent seen any blood since 9 o clock this morning i dont know whats going on....my breasts are even more sore now than they were before too, when i had my last mc my breast soreness stopped immediately...sometimes i get a dull pain on my right side too...i was going to go to A&E but i've been there so many times in the past two weeks and ive come to understand that they cannot do anything to prevent my mc...the nurse also told me not to come back until next tuesday if i start bleeding. 

we will keep trying but the thought of going through that whole procedure is sooo daunting and emotionally draining...I really need a holiday and thought of returning to work is stressful with all the nosy people trying to find out why your were of...and those other pg women who flaunt their pg around knowing what you've been through...My OH has been really supportive but now feels responsible because we really argued these past few weeks...i have told him its none of our faults and we both tried to keep this pg...we didnt even bd just to be on the safe side...though to be honest as i now know that i will have a mc we did bd yesterday and after that thats when the bleeding started...i just think i wanted to take my mind off of everything and be normal...how long after your mc did it take you to conceive again? I feel really bad when i respond to your messages because i talk so much about myself...and i dont think i take into consideration how you're feeling...im sorry...feel free to talk about ur pregnancy whenever you like because i like to hear about it...or things that you experience...your very understanding to my situation and i would like to be as understanding to yours...

thats so amazing that your a nurse too..do you think being a nurse makes it easier or a little harder to deal with pregnancy?...i hope your feeling much better now that everything went well today...x x x sorry about the long story hehehe


----------



## patiently

sorry hun just another quick question if your hcg levels are still rising slowly but your progesterone levels are decreasing if put on progesterone could this save the pregnancy? Or is it that when your progesterone levels decrease it definately means mc?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Oh hun I do not mind talking about you at all!! I am okay, but trust me I will let you know as soon as I am not. haha, you are my chatting buddy so I am sure we will be with each other for awhile lol. Your OH is in military, as is mine :) so we have a lot in common. Do you have a facebook? It would be great to be friends!! And don't be crazy! I LOVE talking with you, and I get happy when you post back lol.

I am happy that your PG symptoms are picking up, that is a GOOD signs. And if the bleeding has decreased, than who is to say your not still preg?? The thig to think about is if you pass a lot, a LOT of blood. With my M/C my blood was there for a few days spotting then finally it hit me and I bled really badly. If yours has stopped it is really really possible that you have just had a hemorrhage. It can be common in multiple pregnancies to have a hemorrhage as your uterus didn't have time to relax, or because your uterus is used to being pregnant before (even if it was not that far along) it might have gotten bigger, quicker and then in result from it expanding too soon it got a small bleed. It is really *really* common and you shouldnt think all is lost yet. Some women with this type of hemorrhage bleed every day throughout their prregnancies, some gush blood, and some bleed heavily every other week and still turn out with good babies.

If your levels are still good, and the progesterone is lowering they CAN put you on the meds. It will help the baby. Some women are on it all the way till 12 weeks pregnant, until the placenta takes over for development and it is no longer needed. I would go demand the tests, and see about options. I hope and hope that you make it to your next appointment. I cannot tell you how many times I have seen women bleeding with pregnancy and all ends up well. I know its hard hun xx. But, I do know where you are coming from. To answer your question, I got pregnant after one cycle. Doctors usually recommend waiting at least one cycle so your uterus can shed all the lining properly, recover, and for the hormones to level out nicely. I know that when I got pregnant again so quickly it was really hard for me to be excited. To be honest- I am now starting to feel some excitement. I just get worried about losing this one, too. But, truth is we cant feel this way. Your poor OH, I know he probably feels horrible, and you too. But unless you are drinking or smoking heavily it really is not your fault. I know sometimes in relationships we will argue, stress, and fight but it wont cause M/C. I am sorry hun, and I wish I could help you. 
If you ever want a holiday and come to California, I have a big house you can stay at. Lol :)


----------



## patiently

hey hun...jus got back from the hospital...they done a bhcg, took swabs as im lightly bleeding and done a scan...ok so...it took so long for them to do a bloodtest...well it took 2 nurses and 6 attempts to actually draw any blood...i nearly fainted...then the nurse performed an internal swab test and she said the opening of the womb is still closed...i then went to see the dr who told me that my hcg had gone up but still slowly rising...so now it stands at 214 i know this is really really low for where i am in my pg...and it was 157 two days ago...she checked to see if its ectopic and i saw the little black area on the scanning screen where the baby is...omg i nearly broke down when i saw it...its still in my womb...i thought i had already lost it as i had some bleeding but its still there...she asked if i wanted to have a d&c or she could give me meds to make the baby leave the womb...but i said no...i want nature to take its course and when my body and baby are ready they will decide what should happen...she said that i will 100% miscarry because mu numbers are low...but i just feel slightly better knowing that i still have the little baby inside of me...i dont want to intervene..am i clutching at straws here? and is this baby going to leave eventually? i just want a miracle to happen and somehow the numbers start rising soooo quickly and i have my baby in 8 months...they didnt check my progesterone and said they wont put me on meds because my hcg numbers are still low...

I LOVE TALKING TO YOU TOO...! unfortunately i dont have facebook, all my friends seem to be on it but i never really understood what its all about facebook lol...sorry hun...;-( 

im so glad ur excited...IM EXCITED FOR YOU!! and yep my OH is joining the military we do have sooo much in common its crazy!! is your OH in the military already? how do you feel about it? how long have you been together if you dont mind me asking? hope your having a good day xoxox


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hey hun :) I just read your post. THe fact that the baby is still in there is always a good sign. Now, rest and drink lots and lots of water ok?? Try to lay with your feet elevated and drink and drink!! I know that every time I went to the ER the doctors there *always* said the worst. They told me I had a 2% chance of my pregnancy being okay and now i am 15 weeks tomorrow. The ER doctors/nurses are not specialized in babies and they tend to tell you the worst case scenario because it is too much of a liability to say that everything is fine, and then it turns out not to be okay. I know things seem helpless right now, but in time, no matter which way it turns, I am sure that everything will be fine. But promise me you will rest, please?? Did they tell you to return if nothing happens? Do you still have your appt?

My husband has been in for 4 years, and we have been together for 5. I like, well love, the perks that come with being a military family. Free housing on base, or a certain amount of $ towards a house of your own or renting a house off base, extra money a month for groceries, free health care etc.. but it does come at a price. Most of the time it will be fine.. the men just have long work days. But, when it comes to deploying that can be hard. But, you get used to it. Do you plan on getting married?

xx.


----------



## patiently

omg i love that we have so much in common!!! im so glad to have met you...i do have my appt for next week still if nothing happens by next thursday i have to go back...the only thing is i dont want ot intervene medically she said that next week they will give me meds to start the process or they would do a d&c but i dont want this...she was so adamant that its a no no...she was so rude coming to think of it...she also said she wont test my blood again because there is no point...in addition the downside is that i have to return to work on wednesday...such a bummer...i will rest im off till then anyway...and i must admit i dont drink that much water so im going to start tomorrow...thank you so much for your advice...i know things may not go as planned but im so happy my little baby is still with me...you make me feel so optimistic....

Congrats on your 15 week anniversary tomorrow...!!! im so excited for you...im doing a little dance in my room...hehe!! wow u make being a military wife seem so easy...the thing im scared of most is him being deployed he is so focused on the army i hear about it everyday...im scared though about the future and how things will be...but im proud of him..however i feel that in america soldiers there have a different kind of honor and respect that i think england has lost...to some degree...my OH speaks of the benefits and they sound amazing i guess...just hope he's ok when he's there...

you and you OH have been together for 5 years thats amazing! im sure you have a great family unit and im so happy you are about to have another addition...me and my OH do plan to get married but we definately want our baby 1st i know were doing it an untraditional way but to us it works...have you started to buy clothes for the new arrival yet? before i found out i was pg i wanted to buy a baby vest but didnt want to tempt fate...if i knew that i was in a little safe zone with this pg i would buy a little something...though my mum has brought a baby knife and fork and spoon set lol...WAY in advance i know i think shes just excited...do you have brothers or sisters? 

im not sure of the time difference between california and england so im sure thats why were never online at the same time...but hope u have a great "15th week" day tomoro...take care x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hey hun :) Sorry it took so long to respond. I am way glad I met you, too! I wish we had a better way of getting in touch with each other. Looks like I am going to have to force you to get a facebook!! haha, j/k!! 
When it comes to the nurses, a lot of them are really rude! When I had my first m/c they were so heartless. I am sure they deal with things like this all of the time but that doesn't mean it is easier for us. When I was nursing I met a woman who lost her baby at 12 weeks and I let her cry to me and hug me for as long as she wanted. I know a lot of nurses who are willing to do that, and a lot who aren't. The problem is a lot of them in the beginning would feel so deeply for other women who have lost their children but over time seeiong it so much they have become more adapt to seeing the heartbreak that they need to become hardened to it. I have seen a lot of things that would've drove me crazy, but you have "try" to get used to it. I know though, when it comes to losing a child, it is a burden that you will forever carry- but eventually the pain subsides quite a bit and things become easier. The only thing we can do from that point on is hold on to the hope for the future and accept whatever is to come. But, I know that is a lot easier said than done.
Oh yuck :( going back to work? That is no fun. I remember when I lost my baby and seeing all the pregnant women made me feel ill. I really started resenting some women. Iam not sure how it is in the UK but the women, or girls, here are getting younger and younger and pregnant. I remember seeing a 14 year old girl pregnant and I was so upset. To me it does not matter how old you are if you can take care of yourself and baby that is all that is needed. However, more often than not do I see the younger girls in my clinic who have a care free attitude towards their pregnancy. Some do not eat well, do not drink water, don't go to prenatal check ups. Even after delivery more often do i see the grandparents taking the baby to the appointments not the mothers. It is times like this where I wonder how ungreatful women or young girls can be blessed with such a beautiful miracle, and those who want a baby so badly are burdened with pain and complications.. it really isnt fair. 

I am happy for you that you are staying strong and not wanting a D&C or the pills. I too had my miscarriage naturally and that is the way I wanted it to be. I know as hard as this sounds but if they do see that there is a fetal demise and you do not pass the baby after 1-2 weeks you need to go in :( I know you dont want to hun but you dont want to risk the complications of not passing the baby. I really pray it doesnt come to this as this is the last thing I want for you. 
On another note:) it will be hard at first being with a military man, but you get used to it. You learn to really cherish the time you have together and it will always be a blessing. I know what you mean about the U.S. soldiers vs. other countries. Here in America we take a lot of pride in our military members, and that is the way it should be. I have a ton of respect for your OH too for joining, it takes a strong person to do that. I can barely do pushups. So tell him thanks for me, as we are allies :) lol. 
Thank you so much for being my cheerleader during my pregnancy, and I will always be cheering for you too :) 

How are you hun?? How are things?? xx :hugs:


----------



## patiently

heyy!!! i just got in and saw ur message its true you may have to force me to get a facebook account it would be nice to get in touch...i was thinking that i may have to go back actually i haven't started cramping though i am bleeding really really dark blood...its not heavy i only notice it when i wipe but its still there nonetheless..no clots extremely sore breasts but thats it...i broke down today i just keep thinking that i will have to start the process all over again...as much as i try to keep a brave face it really does get to me and your so right so many young teenagers are pregnant...pregnancy is everywhere...im starting to think that maybe because i want my lil baby so much that im noticing when another woman is pregnant...or maybe there is a rise in pregnancy lol..

i will tell my OH im sure he'll be happy to hear that someone appreciates his efforts in joining...and lol at the pushups me and you both...do u exercise? i used to but im really petite so i dont anymore...i think ive lost more weight recently due to all the stress... but hey i will put it back on soon!!! are you able to sit down at work? i hope so ur job sounds so eventful...but in a good way like you get to meet new people everyday etc...hope u had a great day today...im gonna get ready for bed so i'll speak to you soon ok sweetie x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Exercise? Haha, i get it from chasing my two year old around the house! I would love to exercise more but since we are so busy its hard to fit it in. I bought a treadmill right before pregnancy and then.. well I became pregnant. And I have pregnancy induce high blood pressure so that is a no-no for me. So for now I have a 1400$ room ornament. Lol..Oh well, at least it looks good when someone comes over right?

I am sorry your still bleeding hun.. I wish there was something to do to stop it as I know that bleeding is particularly stressful and it causes so much anxiety. I forgot to ask, did you see a HB at the doctors? Some women with miscarriage bleed a lot over a few days and some very little over a longer period of time. Please keep me informed hun. I cant believe we are on at the same time. Lol.. what time is it there now? It is 6:50 pm here now.. 
xx I wish you lived closer!

And as for the job- I am on a leave right now.. which is very much enjoyed. But, still wont exercise lol


----------



## patiently

LOL hahaha!! well glad you're on leave...well right now its 10.00am im not sure of the time difference though...wow thats an expensive ornament but your right im sure it looks good lol...thats all that matters hehe what do you like to do in your spare time? personally i love going to the movies, going to restaurants, theatres, SHOPPING omg im such a shopaholic i spend so much on clothes and i love fashion...but i wouldnt say im a girlie girl...i can be but i dont know how to do make-up or anything like that...though when im going out my little sister does come to do it for me...hehe she is the greatest when it comes to make up

i dont know what a HB is hun sorry? i dont think im mc yet i dont have any cramping, or clots or anything going in to epau on tuesday so see what happens then...hope u enjoy your day speak soon x x x x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Heyhun I'm going to post to your wall let me know if you dont get it


----------



## patiently

i posted a message back to your wall hunx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hey I reported you, get it?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

O reposted lol not reported


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread but I'm hoping you can give me some advice. 

I'm about 5 weeks pregnant (lost my right tube to an ectopic last year this time). 2 days after I got my first positive HPT I started bleeding like a period. I panicked and went into A&E the next morning where they drew blood. I've done a few more serial BhCG tests since then and these are the numbers:

28/6: 12
30/6: 47
4/7: 48
5/7: 48
7/7: 51

I know these numbers are extremely low and not doubling as they should and I'm really worried about this. I went for a scan on Tuesday but they couldn't see anything and said it may just be too early too tell. I've been monitoring my cycle as I'm on clomid, so I know when I ovulated, but do you think that I may have implanted late (even though I got my positive HPT 12DPO) which means I'm actually earlier in my pregnancy than thought? I'm just so scared that it's another ectopic, I don't want to have to go through all that again. Ironically it was a year ago today that I went into the hospital and they diagnosed my ectopic :(

I've got a scan booked in for Monday anyway and fingers crossed they'll be able to see something, but I'm just so scared right now. I know that your chance of having another ectopic is greater if you've had one previously.

Has anyone gone on to have a healthy pregnancy even though the early HCG numbers aren't great?

Carmen. xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Hmm.. That's a tough one. I've been a nurse for a few years now and have seen this go a few different ways. Some of which everything is fine. However there is a concern when hcgs are low and slowly rising that there is a question of ectopic (I hope with all my heart this is not the case hun as you've already had this) :hugs: typically numbers should double every two days. "typically". Some women it can take up to 72 hours or more. Even as the number get a lot higher- it can take 4+ days to double. 
It is not uncommon to not see anything in early pregnancy. At four weeks 5 days I had nothing but a little fluid in my tubes and a thickened uterus. The doctors were worried I has an ectopic two and spent the next few days in utter hell being so scared of every twitch and twinge it was ridiculous.
The good thing is your numbers are going up, slowly but going up. Did you have symptoms in your last ectopic hun? Such a shoulder pain, or a feeling of constipation? Or was it based off numbers and a scan?


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi Jaydensmommy1

Last year I had a pain in my right side (where the ectopic was) and the brown watery bleeding for 2 weeks (started off like a normal period type bleeding but then tapered off to the brown watery bleeding). I also just had a feeling that something just 'wasn't right'. The first night I spent in hospital they thought it was a failed pregnancy as my progesterone was low and the HCG wasn't doubling. They couldn't see anything on the scan except some fluid in the pouch of douglas. When I went back for another scan 4 days later they found a bulge on my right tube. So it's a bit hard to tell as if I look at just the figures it's doing exactly as it did last year (although the numbers this time are much lower...last year it was about 260). I'm still getting twinges on my sides, but it's more painful on the side where there's no tube, and I know I didn't ovulate from that side as they saw a follicle on my left ovary at my hycosy, which I had done about 4 days before ovulation. I really would've thought having the hycosy would've helped prevent an ectopic by clearing everything out the tubes? Also, the pain on my right was there before I fell pregnant - think it was maybe an ovarian cyst or side effects from the clomid.

A friend of a friend went through a similar experience where her HCG numbers didn't double, and there was nothing on the scan. The hospital wanted to do a D&C for a miscarriage and she refused, saying that whatever happens it's in God's hands and she now has a beautiful, healthy baby boy. So there is hope that this can go in the right direction. It's just the waiting that's really killing me...


----------



## JaydensMommy1

The waiting game is very miserable. It's being stuck in limbo that kills us. It can be that you are early than you thought? But given all the other information you've added I would say that most likely it is not an ectopic especially since tubes were cleared- so that in a sense is good news. My hcg were low to start with, one time it took 4 days to double and I now 19 weeks. It's hard to be stuck I know. But are you familiar with warnin signs? Such as a temperature, diaphragm, shoulder pain, or a feeling of sever constipation? 
Have you had spotting?


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi Jaydensmommy

I know, just wish I had something to go on. The worst is I still 'feel' pregnant, and without knowing one way or another it's taking the shine off the excitement of it, you know what I mean? But I think you're right, hopefully it's not an ectopic because of the hycosy. The sonographer confirmed that my remaining tube was nice and clear and there were no fibroids etc, which is a good sign.

I am familiar with the warning signs. With my ectopic last year I had the brown watery bleeding for 2 weeks as well as cramping, so I knew that something was wrong. This time the only bleeding I've had was 3 days after I got my BFP, and even then it was a 4 day bleed exactly like my period and around the exact time I would've gotten my period. Bright red, tapering off after 4 days with only a few clots (sorry for TMI :$), so I'm wondering if that was my period coming through because the pregnancy hormones were too low to mask the cycle hormones? There's been no spotting or any bleeding of any kind after that. I keep running to the loo thinking I've started bleeding and it turns out to be nothing more than creamy CM.

The good news is that the senior consultant at the hospital wants to see me herself so I've got a scan with her on Wednesday morning. Hopefully they will be able to see something on the scan because when I went for one last week Tuesday all they could see was a thickened uterine lining but nothing else. They should be able to see something at 6 weeks right?

Carmen. xx


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I have good hopes for you hun.. I do believe that at 6 weeks they will see something, but don't be worried if there is no heartbeat as this can take a little longer to show up. The size of you, the shape of your uterus and many other factors come into play. Omg, wednesday seems like ages away doesnt it? I have my anatomy scan on Friday, I already know I am having a little girl though :)

Back to you- with my miscarriage I had dark brown spotting. Constant. It would however stop for maybe a few hours but when I went back to the bathroom it would be there, again. I kept spotting and spotting till I went into the ER. The nurse was so certain that I was having a miscarriage that I was given morphine, and I believe that was what caused my body to finally relax and I lost the baby only a few minutes later. I know that what your going through is hard, but honestly the hope is far from lost. 

The great news is your tube is CLEAR! I know for a fact that an ectopic pregnancy can be seen as early as 4 weeks sometimes earlier, so try not to worry there. I know things seem hard. But, do you want to private message me? It may be easier :)

xx :hugs:


----------

